# First Rays



## Ray (Mar 6, 2008)

As I wean myself off of the excellent pain meds, I am starting to put the website back together after moving it to a bigger, faster server.

I had to start from scratch with the semi-hydro forum, and this time it's a do-it-yourself registration (I hope that lasts), so please join and start filling in the blank spaces!

http://firstrays.com/phpbb/index.php


----------



## Candace (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost your data in the move to a new server.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the pain meds, also.


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2008)

I need some pain meds I totaled my car 3 days ago.


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

MARCO!!! Where you been boy!?!

(I mean, before your car was totaled!) We've been missing you!!!!


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 9, 2008)

Ray, attention, attention the first topic is a virus. If you can delete it please.


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh, and good luck Ray, getting everything back together!


----------

